# MIUI Incoming Call Screen on delay



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys when I have an incoming call and my screen is off the screen doesnt turn on as soon as the phone starts to ring anyone else having that problem and is there a way to fix it?


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had the issue with 1.9.16.1 but after updating I have had a couple calls come in but haven't noticed it. It may be fixed or it just hadn't happened again


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

i have the same problem.so does my coworkers evo running miui.

some people have been able to fix it by turning of the proximity sensor in the phone settings.

i haven't had any luck on my X our my friends evo doing that though

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I did a short term fix and used imoseyon's tweaks, haven't had the issue since.

Edit imoseyon.com v7.1 for the dx


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I did a short term fix and used imoseyon's tweaks, haven't had the issue since.
> 
> Edit imoseyon.com v7.1 for the dx


How does imoseyon help with this?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

Id like to know this as well and how to do it?


----------



## babygetoboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank-you! This is my main complaint with miui and why I always switch roms. I would love to know how to fix that.

P.s. is it OK to flash imoseyeon tweaks over jakebitesv11 if you already flashed those?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

imoyseyon has some sysctl tweaks that might be placebos or may actually be helping this issueeither way I like his [email protected], I would not bother with Jakebites` if you flash imoseyonJake's scripts still seem pretty beta


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> imoyseyon has some sysctl tweaks that might be placebos or may actually be helping this issueeither way I like his [email protected], I would not bother with Jakebites` if you flash imoseyonJake's scripts still seem pretty beta


are you running the v6 script with imoseyon?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

davidukfl said:


> are you running the v6 script with imoseyon?


I'm not, yet. I'm testing his rc1 script as soon as he sends an updated version


----------



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

so there really isn't a fix for this any developers out there DXC or Framework that can shed some light on what cause of this problem is?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you guys tried changing the ring delay? There's a killer app in the app section call PropModder, it will let you change the setting.


----------



## xgujuplaya (Aug 10, 2011)

That only change how long it takes for the phone to ring when there's an incoming call it doesn't change anything with the screen turning on


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I see, nevermind then.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Call ring delay is def. useful ... and just like proximity it can help this issue.... which is awkward considering both are normally meant for the opposite, sorta ...in a way lol.The black screen problem is often caused by the proximity sensor settings, as well as ring delay, and at times libs/frameworks too.

Try looking in your build.prop file for these values about half way, or a little past, down the file:

#Proximity sensor debounce time
mot.proximity.delay=450
# disable touch below 60 pixels
mot.proximity.distance=60

# BEGIN Motorola, pkd348, 26-Apr-2010,	ISHADOW-4035
# true	Horizontal BUA is preloaded, not allow to install standalone version of BuA from Android Market
# false Horizontal BUA is not preloaded
ro.HorizontalBUA=true
#Proximity sensor debounce time
mot.proximity.delay=450
mot.proximity.distance=60

If they resemble those then try setting the mot.proximity.delay value down from 450 to 150 or 100, and reboot. If that doesn't fix it then check and make sure the sensors are working.

Usually that value is for how quickly the phone goes to/returns from the black screen when pulling the phone to and from your dome when talking on the phone. It can help with this problem as well I have found. If not I'll see if I can track down an old zip I used to have that usually fixes this.... no clue where it is tho.

Also as weird as this might sound, if none of that helped check your memory/cache/dalvik to make sure that it's not full or close to it.

Oh ... lol forgot to show the delay..... call delay is found at the bottom of the build.prop amongst the upper half of that big blob of text:

ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=1000

If its around that value try turning it down. I usually have it around 300, tho I often see people setting it all the way down to 0.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

